# Hi! First pregnancy and MAJORLY excited!!



## Hunkdorey

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this site and just wanted to say Hi!

I am currently expecting our first LO, due date is 31/10/11 and just cannot wait. I was wondering if anyone was due on on near the same date as me and how everyone is coping??

Look forward to hearing from you x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB! Congrats!


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome aboard :wave:*


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:​


----------



## hakunamatata

Congratulations!!!


----------



## geekybump

Hey Hunkdorey, 
I'm due on the 6/10/2011 so not too far away from you. 
It's my first pregnancy as well. 
How are finding everything?


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## islandnyc

Hello...I'm new here too and my EDD is 11/11/11 so I'm not so far away. I am very excited. This is my first child and I'm 32.


----------



## Hunkdorey

Hey! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

Geeky, I've finding everything a doddle really. I have had no morning sickness to speak off, but then again my mum didnt with me or my brother. I just was oh so tired at first, beginning to get over that now. Felt a tiny bit emotional these past two days but I think thats just other stuff rather than being pregnant. How you finding it? Is it real to you yet, or just something you still haven't quite gotten used to??

NYC - I love your due date!! I was originally told my due date was November 3rd, and I said to my OH that I wanted to go late and go on 11/11/11 and if it was a girl I'd call her Poppy as she'd be born on Remembrance Day, when everyone wears their poppies lol

Be good to have someone going through the same stuff at the same time xx


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome

V xxx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## islandnyc

I have my NT scan scheduled for 1:00 today. Anyone else scheduling there's soon? Or going to have their first trimester screening done at all because I know many women opt not too. For me its just one more excue to see my liitle growing bundle of love and I am ALL about that :) 

I think that they scheduled mine kinda early.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave:


----------



## Hunkdorey

I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday. Didn't do the NT, just measured baby to be able to give me my due date. You will need to post a wee pic xx


----------



## sarah0108

hello congrats on your pregnancy! x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Thanks!!

Went to the baby and toddler show today. Just went to look - came back and had bought my pram set (including car seat and high chair), my cot, baby wardrobe and chest of drawers unit along with electric breast pump and other breastfeeding accessories!! I'm so excited - cant wait til I can take the wee one a walk in his/her pram!! Only another 27 weeks to go, lol! :cloud9:


----------



## Miss_Bump

welcome and congrats!


----------



## tallybee

Welcome aboard! Congratulations and all the best! xx


----------



## Mooin1987

Welcome, we r close in due dates :) mine was 27th oct but got changed to 3rd nov x


----------



## Hunkdorey

My original due date was 3rd Novemeber, but after my scan it moved to Halloween, lol. I cant wait and I'm so excited!

How is everyone dealing with their pregnancies?? How has morning sickness/tiredness been?


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## LittlePants

:wave::wave:
Hi and welcome


----------



## polo_princess

:hi: and welcome to BnB


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Weesteph

I'm new too lol, my due date is also 31/10/11 :D
Im just glad my morning sickness is going away and those hormones are balancing out. It still feels a bit strange because I hadn't planned this and only found out recently but it's not stopping me from being excited! I think once I get my scans this week it will feel a lot more real :) x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Hi Steph!! Congratulations to you too!! Mines wasn't planned either but I'm still completely chuffed to bits!!

Are you from Scotland?? Just from the 'wee' in the name, lol x


----------



## Weesteph

Thanks =) Yeah I am from Scotland lol. I'm the same, Got my first scan date today its on Friday so hoping all will be well and I'll be as happy as this guy -> :dance: x


----------



## geekybump

Some days it feels real, then other days I almost forget I am pregnant. I felt the baby move two weeks ago and I think that was when it became real, until then it had kind of just felt like everyone telling me I was pregnant but I just felt normal. 
I got bad morning sickness at first but I attribute that to the fact I work with food and the smell of egg or sausage in the morning was a trigger, now in second trimester i don't have it at all. 
Someday are better than others when it comes to my energy levels too, some times i could run a marathon, others I need a nap after 6 hours. 
I guess the biggest thing I struggle with now is if I will be ready when baby arrives. So, like you, I think my emotions are to do with things outside of the pregnancy. 
Have you started feeling the baby?


----------



## acbieri

Congrats and WELCOME!


----------



## Hunkdorey

Steph - are you close to me?? I'm in Greenock, kinda near Glasgow!

Geeky, I'm so jealous you are feeling movement! I've not felt a thing - not even when I try so hard that I wouldn't be surprised if I imagined it, lol!! Cant wait - I'm sure it'll be forever as I had that bit of a bump before I got pregnant:haha:

As with the tiredness, I'm the same - most days though I would chose the nap! I did not have one tiny little bit of morning sickness - awesome!! Must take after my mother, but then again, I don't like giving up any of my food!!


----------



## geekybump

I think I was lucky with the movement as a have a petite frame.
I just started prenatal yoga and its really helping with the fatigue. 

What has been your biggest change so far? 

Mine is definitely my pimples, my once nice skin now looks like i just started puberty lol.


----------



## Hunkdorey

Emm, biggest change for me would probably be my boobs! lol! They were a decent size before, but now they are mahoosive! They are nowhere near as tender as they were tho, which is good, but to be honest - I haven't noticed any change. Thats why every time I go to the docs, I'm terrified I'm gonna get told I'm not really pregnant after all. Other than having no AF, my body doesn't seem to know I'm cooking a baby hahaha.

Just hopes it lasts!! x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

my birthdays on that day (halloween) lol and im due 17th november, so im not far behind you. this is also my first so hope we can get to know each other :)
x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Sounds Good!!

I just hope that I get to remember who's who:wacko: as the baby brain is not helping with the already bad memory!!

How are you coping with pregnancy?? Have you been having any morning sickness or what?? x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

i have had no morning sickness what so ever, was kinda expecting 9 months of horror after all the stories mates have told me but its a breeze so far... apart from the achey boobs (TMI) how u been getting on?
x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Think I'm exactly the same as you - no morning sickness or anything. One thing I did notice was the tiredness, but most of that tiredness was before I even found out I was pregnant so didn't think much of it.

Where do you live? Are you in the UK? x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

yep im in south london u?

i got my 1st scan next week and am mega nervous lol have u had yours yet? how did it go?

x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Just outside Glasgow. 

I've had two. First one was just because the doc couldn't be sure how far on I was. Turned out I was only 8 weeks, so still had my 12 week to look forward to :happydance:  The difference in only a few weeks though was unreal!!

It was really amazing to see your little baby's heartbeat, and see them managing to wriggle around at such an early stage - I can see why loads of people pay lots of money to have private scans xx


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Hunkdorey said:


> Just outside Glasgow.
> 
> I've had two. First one was just because the doc couldn't be sure how far on I was. Turned out I was only 8 weeks, so still had my 12 week to look forward to :happydance: The difference in only a few weeks though was unreal!!
> 
> It was really amazing to see your little baby's heartbeat, and see them managing to wriggle around at such an early stage - I can see why loads of people pay lots of money to have private scans xx

i can imagine the difference in every thing in a couple of weeks. i really don't know what to expect. the whole pregnancy thing has just shocked me. we got so used to it not happening and now i've only just come to terms with the fact that its n ot a dream lol!!! have sent u friend request x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Got your request and have accepted it :flower:

I think as well, because we haven't had any horrible symptoms, it takes us longer to get used to it. My boyfriend had managed to wrap his head around it before I even could!! I'm just hoping that it wont be long before I can feel the wee one moving about - I think that really makes the pregnancy set in, if you know what I mean? x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

definately cant wait feel movement that will just be precious.

this isn't my bf first so hes kinda taking a step back and letting me enjoy myself and concentrating on work. i think thats his way of dealing with it. things aren't so good with his other children (court).

4 days til scan :happydance: 
x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Aww, he'll have some great first hand advice for you too as he's been there! 

Wish I was having a scan next week - I would have stayed in that wee room for hours if they had let me!! You'll need to post your scan pic as soon as you get it xx


----------



## 1stTimeAround

definately have the scan pic up!!! and an ADD which will be great. lol

x


----------



## Hunkdorey

Are you going to find out if you're having a boy or a girl?? x


----------



## 1stTimeAround

i plan to yea but its a girls prerogative to change her mind... in the long run would save money on clothes nursery themes and buggy etc u?

scan in 3 days :dance:


----------



## 1stTimeAround

u on FB x


----------



## Hunkdorey

I'm fairly sure I don't want to know, but my boyfriend does. Someone told me when you know, you just end up buying loads of things you dont really need, just because its the right colour, if you know what I mean? lol

I dont know though - I'm quite impatient and wouldnt be surprised if I asked at the last minute of the scan! But then again, I love surprises!! lol, I'm a weirdo!!

Yea, im on facebook. My name is Jacqueline McMenemie xx


----------



## 1stTimeAround

lol i get what u mean about buying stuff i can't go anywhere without saying awww's and ooo's lol.

i might let my bf find out and let it b a surprise to me...

such a dilemma x


----------



## geekybump

1stTimeAround, You're scan is so clear! That was nice of your baby. :)

Can I add you on Facebook too hunkdorey?


----------



## 1stTimeAround

heres a bigger pic... i was so nervous couldn't look at screen til nurse said here we go... only heard a few secs of HB so getting doppler ASAP lol :) 

i was amazed at how clear things were and how ok it was... im a smoker so was worrying non stop :S

any clues as to what my pip might be?

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo146.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Hunkdorey

Geeky - of course you can add me! Feel free  x


----------



## RuthieCC

Welcome!x


----------



## Eastonm2b

welcome :dust:


----------

